# Patching holes in a yeti



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

G-flex is what I used. It seemed to bond just fine.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> G-flex is what I used. It seemed to bond just fine.


Thanks


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Anything less expensive? JB weld?

Just looked up g flex it's around $27. That's a lot to fill in screw holes.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know. I just had some laying around. I use it to fix push poles. You could probably fill the hole with just about anything you wanted. 

is the screw hole all the way through?


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

3M 5200 would probably work.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Would Marine Tex work?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah should clarify, they are bolt holes all the way through the side wall. Had my GPS mounted to it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would think something that can be poured would work better than a putty or paste.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

A tube of 5200 is around $15

Honestly, you could probably get away with just Alex seal type painters caulk (I find it resists mold better than other caulk on my shower doors). It's <$3. If you have any styrofoam stuff some in there first


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Melt some white drill shavings from another old white ice chest into the holes. It's the same as patching kayaks, they are rotomolded just like a YETI. Also, when you do drill holes in your Yeti save the shavings so you can melt them and refill the holes later if you need to.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Can also use a razor blade to scrape plastic off the letters on the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you can buy 2 part 3M epoxies that will work in a small syringe.
$5.00


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has recommended Flex Seal


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

el9surf said:


> Anything less expensive? JB weld?
> 
> Just looked up g flex it's around $27. That's a lot to fill in screw holes.


$27 is too expensive on a $500 cooler. That's funny shiz right there.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

DuckNut said:


> $27 is too expensive on a $500 cooler. That's funny shiz right there.


Yeah I know right


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Anything less expensive? JB weld?
> 
> Just looked up g flex it's around $27. That's a lot to fill in screw holes.


Are you turning into @permitchaser ? For a guy who buys a Hells Bay every year, 27 bones shouldn't be expensive.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Permit 2.0 from here on out . 

In all honesty I just figured there was a less expensive and equally effective way to do it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

el9surf said:


> Yeah I know right


What about buying a $25 Coleman?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah yeah I set myself up for this one.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Does g flex dry hard like a normal epoxy? Is it pigmented or clear, and does it yellow?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Since I was mentioned
Atwood has a tube of 5200 for $10 at Walmart
I of course have used it and its the same as 5200. Same ingredients. I keep it in the freezer like 5200 and it last till the tube craps out


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

anytide said:


> you can buy 2 part 3M epoxies that will work in a small syringe.
> $5.00


$5


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Done deal. Merica!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

needs a gun rack!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

anytide said:


> needs a gun rack!


Anytide.com


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

why not...

and mud flaps.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My method was the cheapest!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I needed a laugh. This is a good thread. Reminds me of taking a frugal buddy fishing one time. The guy makes great money, so no reason to pinch pennies. Well, we stopped to get beer and the guy priced shopped for the best deal for like 10 minutes. I threatened to leave his ass and went to the truck. I reminded him he just took 10 minutes of time that could have been on the water - that is worth a whole lot more than saving a dollar. Time on the water is priceless.

Point is time is money. If the price is closer to zero than away from it, don't sweat it. Sweat the big purchases, not the small stuff.

And yeah @el9surf , you did set yourself up good for this one. But @permitchaser did respond with a good solution!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Well impatience got the best of me. I grabbed the caulking gun and just filled the holes with whatever was already loaded. Looks like shit but whatever. Not wasting any more time on a cooler.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf said:


> Well impatience got the best of me. I grabbed the caulking gun and just filled the holes with whatever was already loaded. Looks like shit but whatever. Not wasting any more time on a cooler.


Post pics of the repair on your new HB in the bragging spot!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

AfterHours2 said:


> Done deal. Merica!


Needs a Skoal sticker, a reflective lady silhouette and it's good to go.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> Post pics of the repair on your new HB in the bragging spot!


I should.

In all seriousness I took the trailer to Ramlin today and got a removable tongue installed. They did a nice job.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Take a razor and cut it all flat to the surface of the cooler. It will be just fine...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

yobata said:


> Take a razor and cut it all flat to the surface of the cooler. It will be just fine...


No can do. My shoddy repair job adds character.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's gonna leak


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

jmrodandgun said:


> It's gonna leak


Probably will. Worst case I will drill the holes one size bigger and fix with the correct stuff. Got impatient...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

anytide said:


> needs a gun rack!


Gun rack is cheaper than the rack I thought it needed lol


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Can also use a razor blade to scrape plastic off the letters on the bottom of the cooler.


I had to do this one time on day 2 of a 3 day kayak trip when a scupper hole cracked on the bottom of my Kayak. Scraped some plastic from a thick part of the kayak, melted with my camp stove, and puttied it over the crack. Worked well.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i sell a cool yeti repair kit for $399.99
free shipping


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

el9surf said:


> Needs a Skoal sticker, a reflective lady silhouette and it's good to go.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> el9surf said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

Don't know what just happened with my reply. The cooler also needs a "Make America Great Again" sticker!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Went back and fixed it properly with melted plastic shavings. Spent a total of $0 doing it thanks to some scrap plastic at the local yak shop that was headed to the trash.

After messing around with stuff laying around in the garage (4200, JB weld and an outdoor silicone adhesive) I gave up. None of them stick to the cooler.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

How did you melt the plastic? Just a lighter or some better method?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

yobata said:


> How did you melt the plastic? Just a lighter or some better method?


Placed the shavings on a stainless spoon and put it over a propane torch to melt. Poured the liquid plastic on / in the holes and used the spoon to smooth it out.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Should have just melted a white plastic spoon and used the stainless to heat your crack


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Capnredfish said:


> Should have just melted a white plastic spoon and used the stainless to heat your crack


Yeah I'm sure the neighbors were wondering what the hell I was doing. Felt kind of ridiculous, but didn't want to use one of my wife's nice measuring cups. As for the plastic spoon that plastic seemed too rigid. The plastic I used is from kayak scraps, seems like it is softer and more durable. Maybe it's the same...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> Should have just melted a white plastic spoon and used the stainless to heat your crack


You heat Heroine with stainless. Crack with glass. Just sayin


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Yeah I'm sure the neighbors were wondering what the hell I was doing. Felt kind of ridiculous, but didn't want to use one of my wife's nice measuring cups. As for the plastic spoon that plastic seemed too rigid. The plastic I used is from kayak scraps, seems like it is softer and more durable. Maybe it's the same...


the yak and the cooler are HDPE -- at least I think the cooler is HDPE (high density polypropylene, or however you spell it), since it's rotomolded like kayaks are, and HDPE is the best rotomolding material.

The great - and irritating thing -- about HDPE is nothing, literally nothing sticks to it permanently. You have to weld it. (Gflex kinda does, but only if you do it perfectly and rough up both sides, and even then it fails pretty often).

You could use milk jugs or soda bottles of the right color for your welding 'rod'. Pre-heating the area around where you're welding with a heat gun on LOW, using a broad tip on a soldering iron and basically treating it like a welding job is the way to get a good seal, smoothing it out with a metal spoon your wife doesn't yell at you for using. Be careful or you make your hole bigger, not fill it.

I've welded some [email protected]$$ holes in kayaks (and one or two coolers) that way - ideally with a patch of a similar color from a hunk cut out at a kayak store. Some were holes that were done on purpose, others not so much.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

5200


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> 5200


I drilled through my yeti to attach a push pole holder and used 5200 to seal. Worked great.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

AfterHours2 said:


> Done deal. Merica!


******** matter!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s how l’d go about that repair... I’d take a size wooden dowel that closely matches the existing bolt holes (drilling out the hole if necessary, making sure the dowel was a bit short, the coat the dowel with white 5200 caulk and set in place, filling in as needed on each end with 5200 to bring the repair flush. Should last the life of the cooler...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

3.5 year old thread coming back to life!!!


----------

